# Thermal optics



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Well the time is just about right and the funds are there to dive into the world of thermal optics. Hard to imagine putting a 3 k scope on a 300 dollar b mag but o well. Looking for advice on anyone who has experience with thermal rifle scopes. I am currently leaning towards the atn Thor hd 2-8 power but would love to hear what other people are using for thermal. I am also considering the pulsar apex 38a and the Armasight predator 2-8. Any tips would help as I have never used thermal before.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Buy the most power you can afford with thermal. It helps with identification. IMHO you can't go wrong with the Pulsar products.

Here is one of many videos I have taken with the Pulsar Apex scope.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Doing a lot of reading here

http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_6/18_Night_Vision.html
http://www.scout.com/military/snipers-hide/forums/5512-night-vision-devices

If you have other resources feel free to share.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

sureshotscott said:


> I'm in the same boat. Doing a lot of reading here
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_6/18_Night_Vision.html
> http://www.scout.com/military/snipers-hide/forums/5512-night-vision-devices
> ...


I wish there was a place that sold thermal optics of all kinds and you could try them out in the store. It's a lot of money to put down and everyone online has the companies they are sold on. I do not doubt the pulsar units are great, but the atn built in video features and allowing you to connect to your phone so your hunting partner can "watch" as well is very enticing. But atn products seem to be well known for having bugs. I know the pulsar unit can tape as well obviously, but it's just one more thing to have to purchase and worry about.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

DeereGuy said:


> Buy the most power you can afford with thermal. It helps with identification. IMHO you can't go wrong with the Pulsar products.
> 
> Here is one of many videos I have taken with the Pulsar Apex scope.


Looks like good quality! I am assuming that is the 38a? Also what is the useable range for telling between coyotes and deer. That's my biggest concern is getting a unit that I CAN tell the difference at 100 yards. I do not want to make that mistake. Most times my brother is my hunting partner and will be using night vision to identify. But the times I am alone this is important.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

XD75A at about 200 yds.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Filthyoter said:


> Looks like good quality! I am assuming that is the 38a? Also what is the useable range for telling between coyotes and deer. That's my biggest concern is getting a unit that I CAN tell the difference at 100 yards. I do not want to make that mistake. Most times my brother is my hunting partner and will be using night vision to identify. But the times I am alone this is important.


That's the 50


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Filthyoter said:


> I wish there was a place that sold thermal optics of all kinds and you could try them out in the store. It's a lot of money to put down and everyone online has the companies they are sold on. I do not doubt the pulsar units are great, but the atn built in video features and allowing you to connect to your phone so your hunting partner can "watch" as well is very enticing. But atn products seem to be well known for having bugs. I know the pulsar unit can tape as well obviously, but it's just one more thing to have to purchase and worry about.


There are vendors that will let you rent units, then if you buy the price of the rental is deducted from the price. 

Regarding ATN, I've handled some of their products and they seem like chinese-made junk to me. Can't quantify that for you, sorry just my opinion.

IR Defense is highly-regarded, but not cheap.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

sureshotscott said:


> There are vendors that will let you rent units, then if you buy the price of the rental is deducted from the price.
> 
> Regarding ATN, I've handled some of their products and they seem like chinese-made junk to me. Can't quantify that for you, sorry just my opinion.
> 
> IR Defense is highly-regarded, but not cheap.


I have never handled a ATN product. I know their products are very hit and miss. The more I read the more I am looking into pulsar or Armasight. Armasight has the zues 3 that I am very impressed with the YouTube videos of. I am thinking about making a small list of questions to call each of these companies customer service on even if I can find the answers online. I think this will be a good test to see how I am treated by each company. Customer service is huge and can tell you a lot about a company.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't speak for armasight, but you'll be pleasantly surprised with pulsar customer service.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Filthy I am in Eaton Rapids, I will be happy to let you look through mine if your in the area.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a XD50A and a HD38A that you can check out any time.


----------

